# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Acne treatment & prevention for steroids users

## Roidbeginner

hi all,

I have decided to add this thread abt acne treatment after I saw the many questions posted in this forum. I reversed bad acne caused by Test E and Deca cycle. Since I have exp with acne drugs even long before I started to use steroids , I guess it's good to share.

Different classes of anti-acne drugs:

1) antibiotics: 
Oral antibiotics such as doxycycline, Minocycline and clindamycin has often been prescribed for acne treatment. however, one need to take this medication for months before the effects are apparent. nonetheless, they are useful for enlarged acne pustules and reduce infection of acne scars.

topical antibiotics: Two most common ones are erythromycin and clindamycin. You apply them on the face. REMEMBER, do not take erythromycin and clindamycin together!!!! they will CAUSE antibiotic-resistance and you will get into trouble. use either one.

2) peroxide:
Benzyl peroxide, easily available OTC kills acne bacteria by oxidation, a different mechanism from antibiotics. However, it may not work for deep acne boils we encountered in steroids use. recently, a combination of benzyl peroxide + erythromycin (BENZYMYCIN gel) has been created to increase the efficacy of this cream. I have use this for years to prevent and treat acne. however, this may also cause uneven colouration on face if you are tanned as benzyl peroxide bleaches.

3) Retinoids
The most powerful class of drugs which act on the retinoic acid receptors and down-regulate the sebum secretion and reduce the size of sebaceous glands. Two weaker safer topical ones are retin-A and adapalene (Differin gel). Retin A causes irritation and thus, differin has been more popular. I have used differin for years and it has potent anti-inflammatory effects that reduce and prevent acne and formation of blackheads.

The strongest and potent of all is the infamous roccutane/accutane which actually shrink and block sebaceous gland secretion, directly obliterate the source of acne formation, it is highly effective for cystic acne, and preventive.

REMEMBER the use of any retinoids increase photosensitivity, which means your skin is more prone to sun damage and hyperpigmentation. MUST USE SUN BLOCK during usage!!!!!

4) Laser ablation
recent development in laser render them easily available for aesthetic use. they are perfect for draining deep acne pustule that cannot be resolved by topical antibiotic, the heat generated by the laser also eradicated the bacteria and stimulate the regeneration of skin.


How I reverse severe acne (acne free) caused by Test E/Deca cycle:

-oral clindamycin 100mg/d
-10mg accutane/d
-Differin gel/ every night
- Gentamicin+ hydrocortisone topical cream
- levoceftirizine, antihistamine
- lysozyme, anti-imflammatory
-old depp acne removed by carbon laser treatment

Now, I'm on Test/Tren cycle, the above routine totally suppressed any acne formation (only one or two small ones, no appearance of chest acne)

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

Good read man.

Thanks for the synopsis of acne-treatments.

I'm just wondering.. what did the cost of your laser treatment cost? And how often did you have to return to the place to get treatment? ( I run Roaccutane, and don't really get acne anymore, ever... just old acne from previous cycles. )

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Hazard

I'll go ahead and add my link in here also..... no-one see's it up in the "link database" sticky LMAO.

I did touch on vitamin B5 which can also be a very good acne treatment.....

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...light=accutane 

good read BTW RB

~Haz~

----------


## Roidbeginner

A lot of steroid -induced acne formed large lumps without forming pus head (unlike the teenage you can squeeze zits), the lump will stay for weeks and even months and sometimes, it can be painful and unsightly at the same time.

For carbon laser (pain equal to rubber band shooting) can immediately drained and removed the deep pus and allow healing to take place. A single session cost at least 80 to 200 depending on how long or how extensive the surface is. You nd not go for another session unless new ones formed.

despite it's cost, the beneficial effect is immediate and remove scarring and acne fast and efficient, in long run, it's a lot cheaper and you definitely can make it for the beach with your new muscular bod..

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> A lot of steroid -induced acne formed large lumps without forming pus head (unlike the teenage you can squeeze zits), the lump will stay for weeks and even months and sometimes, it can be painful and unsightly at the same time.
> 
> For carbon laser (pain equal to rubber band shooting) can immediately drained and removed the deep pus and allow healing to take place. A single session cost at least 80 to 200 depending on how long or how extensive the surface is. You nd not go for another session unless new ones formed.
> 
> despite it's cost, the beneficial effect is immediate and remove scarring and acne fast and efficient, in long run, it's a lot cheaper and you definitely can make it for the beach with your new muscular bod..


That's the answer I was looking for.

Good man. 

Thanks for clearing it up. I think I may try and find a place that offers "carbon-laser"

----------


## Ashop

We have been using a topical acne scrub for the last couple of years. Its super effective,,no side effects and best of all very cheap.

----------


## Rickey01

Acne takes a long time to develop, and a long time to control. Even the best acne treatments on the market take quite a while to work. It is always better to consult a physician prior to start with any treatment as different people will have different skin types, so it is not necessary that all the treatment should work for you.

----------


## Masterbrock

I have severe cystic acne and I'm on my 4rth month of 80mg a day accutane. I got it from test E 500mg/wk 16 wks and dbol 30mg a day for 6wks my ? Is if I cycle again after accutane will I get acne? And if so will it be bad? What steroids can I use other than anavar that won't give me acne if so. And can I cycle why on acutane or will roids Cancel it's affects?

----------


## PistolPete33

> I have severe cystic acne and I'm on my 4rth month of 80mg a day accutane. I got it from test E 500mg/wk 16 wks and dbol 30mg a day for 6wks my ? Is if I cycle again after accutane will I get acne? And if so will it be bad? What steroids can I use other than anavar that won't give me acne if so. And can I cycle why on acutane or will roids Cancel it's affects?


This is a 5 year old post that you bumped.... Don't take AAS with Accutane. Let the Accutane do it's job without any additional influence. Also, Accutane is liver toxic as are many steroids . Not a good combination. I took Accutane many many years ago and it really helped. I'm on TRT now and get some Acne. I've actually been having issues lately and ran Antibiotics but my dermotoligist didn't tell me I had to take them for months. I took it for a month and it helped a little. Time to refill my prescription.

----------


## Masterbrock

So I can't cycle again after accutane?

----------


## PistolPete33

> So I can't cycle again after accutane?


You can cycle after Accutane but let it do it's job first. Let your Acne fully disappear for a while before doing a cycle.

----------


## Masterbrock

> You can cycle after Accutane but let it do it's job first. Let your Acne fully disappear for a while before doing a cycle.


After my accutane is done though will I get acne again while on cycle?

----------


## phobic1976

I know this is an old thread but I've been researching to no avail and won't give up, but my question is would running a low dose of Tamoxifen or Clomid work? My dermatologist suggested that as I am on TRT already, regardless of blast and cruise cycling. As a newb, it doesn't make sense but he went to school for his degree so who knows...thank you to the above people that contributed to good info!

----------

